# I just got a Kindle!



## Legerdemain

Ok, I just got a Kindle and Orson Scott Card's "Pathfinder".  I want to know people's thoughts on E-Readers, their value, their positive/negatives, and to tell me what are some good new books for me to be on the look out for!  

Whee, electro-readin-atron, take me away!!!!


----------



## elly

In my opinion I way prefer the 'old fashioned' style of reading, yes an E-reader can be helpful at times but a book, I think is much more satisfying to have, and nicer to keep and you don't have to worry about breaking it or whatever. Hmmm books to look out for,, I dunno, what sort of books do you read?


----------



## Black Dragon

I don't own one, but can definitely see the value in them.  There's something to be said for carrying a small library with you in a slim package.

That being said, I don't care for the implication (made by some) that they will one day phase out books made from paper.  I love the feel of a paper book in my hands, and the smell of dead trees and ink.  I would hate to see them vanish.

Can you see your kindle completely replacing paper books in your life?


----------



## Behelit

I can think of both notable pros and cons for an e-reader.

Pros: 
Portable library
Easy-to-read
New books cheap
Saves a forest or 10

Cons:
Old books may be more expensive
You don't actually own the copy of the book. You own the rights to view it
Easier to break
Electronic(needing to be kept charged)

I wouldn't get one, but I can see it being useful. I grew up with a packrat/bookworm, I know the value of being able to organize and stow away.


----------



## Legerdemain

Black Dragon said:


> Can you see your kindle completely replacing paper books in your life?



No, BD, I can't.  I love paper books, with nice leather covers, and fine crisp pages with that new or old book smell, depending on the novel I'm reading... Plus, if it's an academic textbook, I love writing notes to pieces, making changes as appropriate, and adding sidenotes like:  "This argument is unsubstantiated by the author."

To respond to your pros/cons list Behelit, I think the easy to read/new books cheap/saves a forest are the big ones for me.  Some books I already have, but are in rough condition, I can just read on Kindle.  Plus all the public domain goodness let's me read some classics for free (Verne is my hero once again!).  

That said, for the cons, easier to break is always on my mind, and I would add that I don't like that buying new books will take revenue from authors (though I don't think it's as bad as mp3's are for musicians, in fact MUCH better deal, but still they lose something I'm sure).  On the electronic end, I think it's up to the reader's smart use of the kindle.  If you turn wireless connection off, it will run for something like 200 hours of reading on a single charge or more.  My father has had one for a year now, and has charged it maybe three times (he's read over 300 books on it).

If you get one, you'll love it... but if you're like me, you'll probably not buy it, but instead wait till it's a gift.  And then love it.


----------



## DavidP

I wont make my book available for electronic download - paper only for me!

It is my feeling that the files are child's play to crack, and before you know it, your tome is available for free on The Pirate Bay or some such site. That means zero revenue from those "copies". 

I prefer reading a proper book in any event.


----------



## Kelise

I currently suffer from RSI and ross river, so I can't hold a book that's more than 400 pages long, so ebooks are a life saver. I read on my iPad. I also travel a lot, and in London I actually broke my suitcase while pulling it down some stairs, because it was just so heavy with books I had brought and bought. So again, I'll be living off ebooks while travelling.

Other than that, I prefer actual books. The smell, feel... and it just feels so much more real. I don't like paying so much for eBooks when there's not as much production cost, and it's not as if the author is getting a higher cut through it either. I much, much prefer actual books, but my current situation demands ebooks as well...


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

I haven't got one, but am very close to buying a Kindle, or an iPad if I want to splash out. I'm a sucker for technology so I think they're definitely worth having and like people have noted, it's environmentally beneficial and they're great for travelling. That being said, I couldn't imagine a world where books had been replaced by screens and electronic ink. I love the feel of books, the smell of the pages, even the weight for some reason. I say use an E-reader for journeys but reading in cafes, at home or at a park etc. should be left to the wonderful gifts of books.


----------



## Ravana

The good: much harder to crease the spine. 

The bad: it's a real bitch once you do. 

I will always prefer paper, if for no other reason than because I find it easier on my eyes. Yes, I know screens are continuing to improve, but I can't see them ever reaching the point of equivalence. Also, I find it very easy to re-locate a particular point in a book based on its relative physical position, whereas with electronic text, one page is the same as another. (And don't tell me they're searchable–if I could remember what it said, I wouldn't need to find it again, now would I? Though, conversely, this would be a great help if, say, you're trying to find where a character the details about whom you've forgotten first appears.)

I do like the possibility of being able to cart about an entire library. That brings me back to "creasing the spine," though: I'm pretty sure that if my e-reader suffered catastrophic failure, or got stolen, and I _lost_ that entire library–along with all the notes I'd taken, and whatever else I ended up putting on there–I would be unwilling to go to the trouble (and expense) of replacing it. The only way my paper library could be obliterated at a stroke would be by fire (something I have considerably greater control over than whether or not a given chip craps out), and I only lose paper books one at a time (ditto).

Which brings up a question: if for whatever reason your e-reader does stop working, do you have to buy any titles you want over again? (I'm assuming yes–the logistics of permanently tracking who bought what being more than I can see publishers putting themselves to the trouble of–but it's not something I've looked into. If so, I can see a bright future for someone in selling e-reader insurance: I know what my homeowner's policy will pay in the event of a fire.…)


----------



## Kelise

Ravana said:


> I do like the possibility of being able to cart about an entire library. That brings me back to "creasing the spine," though: I'm pretty sure that if my e-reader suffered catastrophic failure, or got stolen, and I _lost_ that entire library—along with all the notes I'd taken, and whatever else I ended up putting on there—I would be unwilling to go to the trouble (and expense) of replacing it. The only way my paper library could be obliterated at a stroke would be by fire (something I have considerably greater control over than whether or not a given chip craps out), and I only lose paper books one at a time (ditto).
> 
> Which brings up a question: if for whatever reason your e-reader does stop working, do you have to buy any titles you want over again? (I'm assuming yes—the logistics of permanently tracking who bought what being more than I can see publishers putting themselves to the trouble of—but it's not something I've looked into. If so, I can see a bright future for someone in selling e-reader insurance: I know what my homeowner's policy will pay in the event of a fire.…)



Wouldn't it all be backed up? With mine (iPad, and I had a Sony eReader for a while...) you would download them to the computer and use a program to then put them on your reader. The backup even saves what page you're on. 

So... I don't think failure or it being stolen would hurt your electronic library at all


----------



## Ravana

Long as you remember to keep your backups, I suppose. Wasn't sure how that worked… why I asked. 

Even so–a couple hundred downloads and this could easily become the most valuable single item in your house. Probably be a good idea to keep an independent (off-site) record of what you've downloaded… in case some event causes you to lose both it and the computer you've used to download.


----------



## Oof Nian

get the content , you'd got library on your kindle ... I think i would buy one maybe, if the price has lowered


----------



## Philip Overby

I know this is an old thread, but I am getting a Kindle next week some time and I wanted to know what are some must-haves for it.  Fantasy or anything else.  It's my first major "new fangled device" (I'm not into iPods, iPads, or iPids) so I may need some help navigating it and finding good stuff.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Black Dragon

Hey Phil,

Let us know how you like the Kindle.  I've been considering getting one, and would appreciate your thoughts on it.


----------



## M.A.N.

As a bookstore owner and one that sell ereaders and e-books as well, I see and hear these arguments every day: "Nah, there's nothing like "real" books" and the very, very common: "But I love the smell of books". 
All very emotional arguments that are not that important in the end.
Very few people, if any, buy a book because of the smell. It's something you get and not necessarily a good thing. Old and used books might smell more but that might be mould and fungus. Not something you would want to bring into a home if you didn't have to.
Another argument, "I like to read the 'old-fashioned' way" is referring to turning paper pages. But that's the new way. 500 years or so ago we read the "old-fashioned" way - on scrolls. One long continous piece of text. The way we actually read on computers these days.
But now that we get e-readers that can do anything if we let them, someone thought that it would be best to read on them as we read on paperbooks! To mimic the books. Which is actually interrupting the reading ever so slightly every time you "turn" a page.
That might be why you don't see that behaviour on webpages.

But most importantly: most people that comment - often negatively - on e-readers and e-books, usually haven't tried them for real.
We've had many, many people checking them out in the store, with frowns on their faces, and after just a few minutes they're actually going "Hey, this is actually pretty good!"

There's a theory saying that our community is going from owning things to renting them. You see this behaviour already when it comes to movies and music.
Maybe we'll see that as well with literature. Maybe owning books won't be important. Just getting your hands on the text within them.
Maybe we won't refer to them as books either.

Who knows?

But times are changing. I for one can definitely feel it. It's affecting my profession and not for the better.
But it can mean very interesting and promising things for writers.
And that is really cool.

Take care,
Magnus


----------



## Woodroam

Love my Kindle. 270 novels - all free classic novels from Project Guterberg. My current reading The Brothers Karamazov by Dostoyevsky, The Republic by Plato, and Odd Girl Out by Rachel Simmons.

They say the kindle will hold 3000 books -- I'm sure that number will increase in the years ahead.

I'm looking forward to the day when school children will be handed their lifelong library in first-grade, every text book and novel that they'll need through school and college in one 8-ounce bright screened box. I hope that one of my novels is included.


----------



## Artless

Black Dragon said:


> I love the feel of a paper book in my hands, and the smell of dead trees and ink.


 
lol

I love the smell of dead tree's in the morning...........


----------



## Kelise

Just like to sy that my iPad was a savior on my trip to the UK. I forgot to get my iPhone unlocked before I left (the most n00b thing I've ever done in my whole geeky life) but my iPad was (as it was bought from the Apple store) so it kept me in touch with everyone  

Loaded with seven movies, 14 episodes of TV, well over 100 books (and then all my games and apps, etc) and it was just 45% full. I wasn't bored for a moment and it came in handy more than one for checking bookings, maps and so on as well.

As I said in my earlier post - I broke my suitcase once from travelling with too many books. This time I took just one (for reading when all electronics must be turned off in the plane) and my suitcase remained light  The iPad is so light I could hardly feel it in my bag, too. 

I still adore actual books, but for travelling... I adore my iPad. It's also very handy when I decided I simply couldn't wait for my paperbook copy of Tales for Canterbury (a fundraising anthology for the crisis in New Zealand: Tales for Canterbury | Survival | Hope | Future) and so I simply bought the ePub version also. Volia! You should check out the contributors. It's totally worth two copies ;D


----------



## kennyc

I've been tracking the ebook technology for well over 20 years now. The e-ink screens make it really come true. I own both a Sony 505 reader and a Kindle2 (also a Xoom Tablet) and DroidX phone. I have Kindle, Nook, Aldiko and other ebook apps on all of them. I love the freedom of having 100's or at least 10's of books available and the ability to pick the one that meets my reading needs of the moment. My only issue is that many books are not yet available in ebook form and some I prefer in paper (mostly non-fiction). 

It's a brave new world the the publishing business is in transition. Many doors are opening for writers if you take care in your approach.


----------



## kennyc

Ravana said:


> ...
> 
> Which brings up a question: if for whatever reason your e-reader does stop working, do you have to buy any titles you want over again? (I'm assuming yes–the logistics of permanently tracking who bought what being more than I can see publishers putting themselves to the trouble of–but it's not something I've looked into. If so, I can see a bright future for someone in selling e-reader insurance: I know what my homeowner's policy will pay in the event of a fire.…)


 
Yes and No. The real problem is DRM (digital rights management) which makes it hard to back up ebooks that have it because they in most cases are keyed to a particular reader. With Amazon you can have up to 5 ebook readers (kindles or kindle4PC or Android etc).  Similar with the Sony and B&N Nook.  I have some very definitive and personal opinions on DRM which I won't get into at the moment.   There have been situations where particular publishers have gone out of business and yes...if your ereader breaks then you have to repurchase your books. (unless you've stripped drm and backed them up yourself).

When Sony moved from their proprietary format to EPUB (the emerging standard) they allowed you to re-download the new versions.


----------



## M.A.N.

I agree with you on the DRM issue. It's a problem, but actually mostly with the e-books from UK and US.
Here in Sweden (and Germany) all (most) publishers have dropped the DRM. 
Hopefully we'll see this soon with the english ebooks as well.

Take care,
Magnus


----------



## Behelit

Artless said:


> lol
> 
> I love the smell of dead tree's in the morning...........


 
I love the smell of e-waste in the morning. Well, if it wasn't packed up and shipped off to developing countries that is. Remember to recycle!


----------



## Philip Overby

I just got my Kindle yesterday and spent about an hour tinkering with it before I went to bed.  I have to admit, it's pretty cool.  And I'm not one of these people that's into gadgets and such.  Since I move a lot, I can't deal with buying new books all the time and carrying them with me everywhere I go.  So the Kindle is a way to limit all this book carting the rest of my life.  

So from just a first glance, here are the pros and cons:

Pros
1.  The screen looks pretty nice.  No glare, just a plain screen that looks about as much like paper as I can imagine.
2.  3G is my friend.  I can download books anywhere, anytime.  
3.  There are some "experimental" features on it, such as a web browser (which is pretty cool, but slow at times) and a way to put MP3s on your Kindle too
4.  You can download samples, so even if you want to buy a print book, you can check it out beforehand.  I love this feature, as sometimes I'll think of a book I want, but I want to check it out first.  So now I can do it anywhere!
5.  Some games!  Mostly word games that are pretty fun.

Cons
1.  Some of the Kindle books can be quite expensive.  But as I understand, these prices are set by their publishers and not Amazon.   But there are lots of free books and quite inexpensive ones as well.
2.  No backlight.  For some reason I thought it would glow in the dark.  But it doesn't, but that's a minor complaint.
3.  The buttons are a little clunky, but I'm getting used to it, so it's not bad.

Those are my first thoughts!  I don't think it can replace regular books, but I do see it as a positive upgrade for someone that travels a lot.  And I do.


----------



## myrddin173

While I highly doubt paper books are going to go out of style anytime soon, I think e-readers are a great idea.  I got my NOOK at christmas and have loved it ever since.  I mostly use it to purchase books  where either I can't find them in the book store, I only have Borders near me, or I have the rest of the series in paperback and want to keep them all the same/don't want to pay for hard cover and I want to read it RIGHT NOW, no waiting a year for it to come out in paperback.


----------



## Artless

I really should get a Kindle.
Specifically for the awesome titles that are available in the Public domain via Project Gutenberg.
Love that website.


----------



## kennyc

Free books at Project Gutenberg, Google Books, Feedbooks and others. Even Amazon has a few free one and special offers now and then.


----------



## M.A.N.

Let's not forget Baen Books. Especially not on a forum like this!


----------



## Ophiucha

I got a Kindle recently, and so far, I am pretty fond of it. It reads a lot like a proper book, even if it doesn't feel much like one, and I must say, instantaneous midnight releases really do it for me (I had pre-ordered China MiÃ©ville's new book, and I got it at midnight exactly of the release date, which meant a sleepless night of outstandingness). Admittedly, I haven't been reading much at all recently, between the lack of books that interest me (I sort of spent most of high school powerhousing through all of the big names in fantasy, so now I mostly reread my favorites and wait around for new releases) and the fact that I am busy writing and planning my wedding. But still, I've read a few books on it, and I like it.


----------



## J. Rosemary Moss

Black Dragon said:


> I don't own one, but can definitely see the value in them.  There's something to be said for carrying a small library with you in a slim package.
> 
> That being said, I don't care for the implication (made by some) that they will one day phase out books made from paper.  I love the feel of a paper book in my hands, and the smell of dead trees and ink.  I would hate to see them vanish.
> 
> Can you see your kindle completely replacing paper books in your life?



With due respect, replacing my paper books is my goal! I want all my books in digital form--preferably on my Kindle, but e-books are good too. (I know there's a way to load my e-books onto my Kindle, but I haven't figured it out yet . . .)

I think my negative attitude toward paper books comes from living in small apartments, where space was limited--and from moving several times and having to pack all those paper books!


----------



## M.A.N.

I don't think paperbooks will disappear any time soon, but I definitely think ebooks (or rather text in various formats) will continoue to grow.
For the reason above and many, many more.
One reason we heard in the bookstore the other day: it's better having an ereader with you on holiday, because that allows you to bring more stuff back home ... (Sangria, Ouzo and other souvenirs and beverages)

A book (paperbook that is) is just a container with writing in it. It's the writing we're interested in, not the container. It's only natural for it to become digital, because of the advantages it gives you.

I often hear that people don't want to pay more for the ebook, because you don't own it, you can't lend it to someone, you can't give it away and so on and so on.
And to _me_ that seems like a backwards thinking. _I_ feel the ebook is worth _more_ than the paperbook, because of the advantages it gives to _me_, being able to adjust fontsize (highly underrated), search the text and so on.

Naturally this is something very individual, but I remember the transition from vinyl to CD. I embraced that immediatly, while many others didn't.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Behelit

An e-book is undoubtedly a progressive and totally predictable move in the silicon age. What makes it arguably slow, depending who you ask, to catch is the fact that you are paying a premium to purchase strictly a "container". Its an investment.

Comparing it to the transition from vinyl to cd is too different. It would be more like the transition from cassette to mp3 player. Except even then the cassette tape would play itself, be portable, and you own each physical copy of an "album". You would be paying 150$US for an mp3 player and that doesn't give you any music yet. Lets even bypass the fact that the sound quality is any better because to be accurate, that wouldn't count. I wouldn't consider the ability to magnify font size to be on par with an increased sound quality. 

There are all kinds of parallel perks to mp3 players compared to owning each individual cassette. You are able to carry many albums in one device, there's an equalizer (this usually doesn't increase sound quality, but does allow you to tweak how you perceive the sound to your liking), being able to skip around to any part of a song without fast forwarding or rewinding, etc. If it is worth 150$ to do those things then, yes, owning an e-reader is for you. If you literally care only about the content then it is not truly worth 150$.

The most ironic thing, if this wave of tablets truly kicks off, its going to make the e-reader obsolete. Pretty much the only difference, between an e-reader and a tablet, is the screen. Some e-readers, like the Nook Color, just needs to be rooted into a tablet. 

One more thing of note, new technology is notorious for imperfections and has incomparable, or less than accessible, content in comparison to its predecessor. Once these are tweaked and sorted out, it is THEN only logical for the masses to hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## kennyc

Behelit said:


> ....
> 
> The most ironic thing, if this wave of tablets truly kicks off, its going to make the e-reader obsolete. Pretty much the only difference, between an e-reader and a tablet, is the screen. Some e-readers, like the Nook Color, just needs to be rooted into a tablet.
> .....



Yes and no. The screen (e-ink on ereaders like Nook, Sony, Kindle and others) is not backlit and reads much like a book -- easier on the eyes to many. I personally can read either way -- on my Xoom or Droid (lcd-backlit) or on my Sony or Kindle e-ink.  The other major difference is battery life, the e-ink readers can run for days or weeks between charges, not true of lcd tablets which have a battery life of a few hours typically.

To each his own though.  

I actually just wanted to update this thread because yesterday Amazon released a Kindle book reader for Firefox which will let you access all your Kindle/amazon books and sync bookmarks, notes etc. just like the other Kindles and Kindle apps. See/install it at: https://read.amazon.com/


Enjoy.


----------



## Fangz

I have the Nook, and it's perfect for what I use it for.  I love the fact that it will handle multiple formats, epub, lit, html, pdf and some others, I think.  There is a free program, Calibre, that will run on your PC and handle all major formats and convert one to another.  It's great reader and it's compatible with many ebook devices as well.  If you are into Ebooks, do check out calibre!!!


----------



## FictionQuest

I read on my phone, which is a Nokia N8. Although the screen is much smaller than a tablet, I find that it is a very comfortable experience. One of the features I really like is the ability to invert the text so that you have white text on black background. This allows you to read at night with no light on. My wife loves this feature too


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I had a 2nd gen Kindle. (My wife had a 1st gen, which died, so I got her a 3rd gen, which she loves.) Mine died too eventually, and now I just read all my ebooks on my phone (Android G1). My wife can't stand reading books on the phone, but it's fine for me. I've probably read 15-20 books that way so far, including _A Dance with Dragons_. I don't know that I'll bother getting a Kindle device again, at least not for a while. I'd want a better phone first.


----------



## kennyc

I received my Kindle Fire this week and have been using it for the last few days. I love it!  It's certainly not a full Android Tablet like my Xoom, but it's way more portable, reading on it is great, videos are great. Browsing the web is just 'okay' but the access to all my Amazon content and it being synced across all my devices (Kindle 2, computer, Xoom, Fire, and DroidX) is the real clincher.   The video content is even synced with my TV which has Amazon Video app on it. 

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Steerpike

I love my Kindle with the e-ink display. I still read a lot of physical books as well, and I was leery of getting a Kindle for a long time, but I have to say that once I actually bought it I was quite pleased with the reading experience and the ease of carrying so many books with me on trips.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow

To be honest I don't use my kindle as much as I should ... I do like it though. 
Due to the fact that I am A. a fan of classics and B. a cheapskate ... I most frequently use it to download free books off ProjectGutenburg and (never tried it but) I suspect you could use it to read some Medieval texts on Fordham's historical text archive site-another little treasure I could not live without. 

In school I mostly used it to download my Anthropology text books (they were cheaper & I stopped losing books in the mail- a bonus ) ... of course you can upload your own books to it which is also nice (I sometimes put my notes on it to study on the city bus w/o having people looking over my shoulder) ... 

Now that I'm done w school I mostly use it for classics. 

And yes - it should be backed up on your computer. 
You should also shut off the internet when you're not using it. I have one of the older models (got it several years ago) and I never remember to charge the darn thing! 

Happy Reading


----------



## Fyle

DavidP said:


> I wont make my book available for electronic download - paper only for me!
> 
> It is my feeling that the files are child's play to crack, and before you know it, your tome is available for free on The Pirate Bay or some such site. That means zero revenue from those "copies".
> 
> I prefer reading a proper book in any event.



Good point...

I havent thought about this for a while. It has crossed my mind.


----------



## kennyc

Fyle said:


> Good point...
> 
> I havent thought about this for a while. It has crossed my mind.



Piracy is Progressive Taxation, and Other Thoughts on the Evolution of Online Distribution - O'Reilly Media

Download Overclocked For Free | Cory Doctorow's craphound.com


----------



## Mark

I have hundreds of books on my kindle and kobo e-readers. I love ebooks, but I love paper books too. 

E-readers are great for commutes and long flights. They're also good for getting books quickly if you live in the countryside, like me. And if your eyesight isn't so good - sadly like me too. 

Most ebook sellers give you a library, so if your ereader falls in a river - for example - you can buy a new one and re-download all the books. Wherever possible I like to store copies on my computer too. Some stores, like Smashwords, allow you to download in multiple formats: epub, mobi, pdf etc. So I store my ebooks across devices, and in the store's online library.


----------



## Mythopoet

TheCatholicCrow said:


> To be honest I don't use my kindle as much as I should ... I do like it though.
> Due to the fact that I am A. a fan of classics and B. a cheapskate ... I most frequently use it to download free books off ProjectGutenburg and (never tried it but) I suspect you could use it to read some Medieval texts on Fordham's historical text archive site-another little treasure I could not live without.



Most Project Gutenberg books are available for free directly on Amazon. And there are tons and tons of other affordable classics there. I put like all of Plato's works on my kindle recently. When it comes to reading classics, Kindle is my best friend. 

I have an original Kindle Fire still. (Can't quite justify an upgrade to myself yet.) I love it, even though I don't really use it for anything but reading. (I keep the wifi off when I'm not downloading something to make the battery last longer.) My kindle is seriously the best thing that has ever happened to my reading habit since my very first library card when I was a kid. I still buy the occasional print book, but pretty much only when I really, really want a book that is not available as an ebook. Unfortunately, a lot of fantasy and sci fi classics are still not in ebook format. (Seriously, SOMEONE GET THE FRELL ONTO PUTTING ROGER ZELAZNY'S BOOKS IN EBOOK FORMAT.) Every time I read a print book I pine for my kindle, its lack of need for a bookmark, its built in dictionary and its easy highlighting function. 

Honestly, it seems like all fantasy readers in particular should jump at ereaders. You never have to carry around a doorstopper novel ever again! I have an entire library in my purse at a fraction of the weight and size! Progress is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Chessie

I can't say I really miss books when there's this fascinating device which can hold an endless amount of stories--indefinitely--without taking up clutter in my house. My tablet is my library and what I write on. Congratulations on the Kindle...it will change your reading life forever. Lots of indie authors out there worth the time to check out, only accessed through kindle. 

Edit: real books are easier on the eyes. Also, one Indie author I like recommending is Lindsay Buroker. I have only read her Steampunk (which is the best out there imo) but she also does other type of fantasy (wanna say dystopian). Also, books on the kindle are much cheaper than real ones so load up and have fun.


----------

